# If Revolution was presented.



## Teko

Would you take arms against the fascist government? 
Not Occupy. Not the 99%. 
Would you do what we all know needs to be done? 
Im asking because I am ready to do just that.


----------



## Pheonix

The only reason the whole nation ain't right there with you is cause they all know how bloody our last civil war was.


----------



## Teko

Right, but as many have said before, "the atrocities of our government have gone on for far to long".
It is more than past time to do something about it. The SLA had the right idea, but the wrong direction. Think about it, there is a whole network of people on here spread out all over the country, and in some cases, other countries. All associated by punknomad. Would it really be grasping that much to think that we could come together and actually do SOMETHING? Ignoring the problem isnt going to help, never has. I want to start a war against The Fascist States of America.


----------



## dolittle

The average american citizen will never rise up against the u.s. government. Americans are WAY to fat & lazy for that.
As long as the government lets the people sleep in the house, eat scraps from the table & tosses the people a couple bones now & then, the people will continue to be good little kittens. The average am. will not revolt because they are afraid they might miss a good sale at wall mart or an episode of Real House Wives.
No matter hoe bad we THINK we have it. We KNOW we got it better than most countrys on the planet. Plus, the gov. knows that when we start to growl at them, all they have to do is mutter a few lying platitudes. They know we are to fat & lazy to actually bite the hand that feeds us.


----------



## Everymanalion

You have to remember that even IF you and your group got passed the police and military sent to quell your revolution that we have a whole nation conditioned to the point that if ANYONE goes against our government, they are a terrorist, you would be slandered on Fox news and every major corporate outlet as an enemy and alot of the nation would rise up against you, in a revolution, you always need the support of the people(Morale, food/shelter, medicine etc) and if the media spreads lies about you, the nation will listen and also try to destroy you. Even if you succeeded yet didnt have the support of the public in a coup, they would overthrow you instantly, NATO would step in and it would never work unless every single aspect was planned and re-worked perfectly.

If you really want to change things, send me a PM. I have studied geo-economic policies and revolution(both violent and non) going on 6 years now so i would say i am a tad well versed in the subject.


----------



## Pheonix

If you want to start something a couple well targeted assassinations would do the trick.


----------



## Teko

Pheonix said:


> If you want to start something a couple well targeted assassinations would do the trick.


for lack of better words.
exactly.


----------



## Pheonix

No, mister Secret Service Agent I would never harm my country. I'm a good patriotic citizen.


----------



## Agni Riniari

Everymanalion said:


> we have a whole nation conditioned to the point that if ANYONE goes against our government, they are a terrorist, you would be slandered on Fox news and every major corporate outlet as an enemy and alot of the nation would rise up against you, in a revolution, you always need the support of the people(Morale, food/shelter, medicine etc) and if the media spreads lies about you, the nation will listen and also try to destroy you.


 
One of the only ways that it seems something like this would succeed in days like these, would be for the government to have basically started the war themselves, because, like he said above, the majority are not going to either see that it is a revolution for them and their freedom, or they are not going to want to risk the 'comfort' that they are accustomed to.

- Agni


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Hey just get a bunch of people together and go burn American flags at Washington.Its what the Indians did and look what that got lol.I'd be down as shit to do it.This country isn't for the people its a huge cooperate whore house is all it is.And we aren't in it or invited to be apart of it.And also the flag has no meaning anymore to the way this country is today.

But at best it would be another Waco or Ruby ridge if you haven't heard of these stories then look em up.

Americans are far too sedated to even give a slight motion of care.Everyone is much more concerned about the next iphone/ipod/whateverthefuckisthenextfad/sports/facebook.Then to even give a slight shit about this country.Hell people walked over each other in the name of $1 toasters on black Friday.You really think people give 2 shits about this country or each other for that matter?

You wanna spark a revolution then people need to march on DC with guns in the air.The snakes will run away pretty easily im sure of that.I had a few friends who witnessed the crap that went on with occupy dc and the cops were running away from the people and it was only around a thousand people.Hell it wouldn't even take 50% of the population to take this country back.

I am also pretty sure the old viets from these bullshit 'wars' would sign right up along us.They are aware of whats going on and has been going on for 60+ yrs.Alot of em are getting screwed out of there benefits.I have a buddy who took a damn rpg in his hummer on duty and has been fighting for his damn benefits for 4 years and he served 14 yrs in Iraq.Majority of the viets in this country are aware that there own government doesn't give 2 shits about them or there family for that matter.

Old Nixon quote that is fuckin funny/scary.The worst thing to hear from your government is that we are here to help.

Shit governments cause more death and suffering then any of these damn wars that have been going on.

Haha.


----------



## Thoreau

First, the US is a WAAY to large country for any kind of revolution, and certainly the people are still expecting help and some need the support of the goverment to live, so you just cant.
A revolution would tear the country apart into independent states or even less.
Also you are in a point that the goverment has a HUGE, HUGE, military machine, that can crush anything and will not hesitate to slaughter its own citizens.
Most people dont want anything to change
See the movie ''Network'' and your mind will be blown, explains it all

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/4018059

As said, i dont see any other solution but plot with a group of military dissidents or military officers who are not happy and want change, you can plot a coup from there.
Assassinations, always, best option, assassination of military elites, bankers, dont forget, federal reserve staff and other elite of the elite, dont think you should botter with politicians, they are not the authority there

Also: https://anarplex.net/


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

I have 3 problems with Armed Insurrection:
1. We'd lose.
2. We'd fucking lose.
3. It creates a situation of mutual self defense between the revolutionaries and the soldiers of the
regime

Air power and intelligence plays a huge role in modern war. We have no drones, planes, choppers or areal recon. It doesn't matter how many fighters we have, we'd lose to resources and supplies.

The other problem I have is moral. Mutual self defense is a situation where opposing forces are shooting at each-other out of self-preservation. The soldier has nothing against the revolutionary, but is being shot at by the revolutionary. The revolutionary has nothing against the soldier, but is being made to shoot him because he is protecting his oppressor.


----------



## Thoreau

NM Black Cross Medic said:


> I have 3 problems with Armed Insurrection:
> 1. We'd lose.
> 2. We'd fucking lose.
> 3. It creates a situation of mutual self defense between the revolutionaries and the soldiers of the
> regime
> 
> Air power and intelligence plays a huge role in modern war. We have no drones, planes, choppers or areal recon. It doesn't matter how many fighters we have, we'd lose to resources and supplies.
> 
> The other problem I have is moral. Mutual self defense is a situation where opposing forces are shooting at each-other out of self-preservation. The soldier has nothing against the revolutionary, but is being shot at by the revolutionary. The revolutionary has nothing against the soldier, but is being made to shoot him because he is protecting his oppressor.


 
Well in theory youl lose, but there have been coups, take europe for example in the 70s
They had litle resistence, both military parties talked and made a point, things got solved with inteligence, sometimes soldiers are just catle.
They went, everything was took down, nobody died in the process, revolutionary problems will occur but everything turns out great


----------



## Pheonix

You want a war go to Mexico. You would have a much better chance overpowering the Mexican Drug Cartels then you would overpowering the branches of the US military. Many former soldiers don't want to join the revolution cause even thou they know the government sucks they also know better then to fight the very system that trained them to kill for profit. And that's truly a damn shame cause the revolution needs a leader that's wise in military strategy.


----------



## ped

If you want to bring down the state and incite a real revolution I think the most feasable way is to give it the rope it needs to hang itself. One of the most insidious ways it keeps the status quo and economic dictatorship is the welfare state. Things have to get very bad here economically first. That means giving laissez-faire free reign without liberalism; progressive taxation, social security, medicare, etc. Strip the people of their toys and distractions.

You cannot and do not need militia. Just subversion which we are actually quite realistically ripe for. Or you can do as Al Quiada and bleed to state dry. Their doing a damn fine job at it actually. Think of what they have accomplished in a decade with a rag tag team of guerillas.

In summary you want to bring down the state systematically? Vote republican. let the beast devour itself.

Quite frankly though I suspect there is really an unconscious love affair that no one wants to admit. The carefree travel, the self-indulgance, the living off the excess. A conflict between pleasure and morality causing guilt that then manifests itself in things such as ceaseless ineffectual protesting for instance. Where we can pretend to do something without actually affecting anything as means to cope with the internal dissonance.


----------



## Pheonix

All Hail Mitt


----------



## soapybum

I doubt there will be a large scale revolution here, or if there is it would be co-opted and would be fuckin pointless. I think models like SHAC and a few others are more effective, guerilla tactics and such. Along with the more direct resistance you also need people community building etc to show what an anarchist culture could be like. If you don't provide an alternative for someone they are going to feel like you are acting the only way of life they know, and through that attacking them.


----------



## Pheonix

Many Americans see Mexico as being in a state of anarchy and don't want that for this country.


----------



## Matt Derrick

unlike most people here, im not going to say DON'T do it, but rather just change your tactics. you can't win a war like that here currently, so just switch to grass roots organization and take it from the ground level up. you can make a hell of a lot more change in your community than you can with a big demonstration in washington d.c. _that's_ where the revolution begins.


----------



## Pheonix

Matt Derrick said:


> unlike most people here, im not going to say DON'T do it, but rather just change your tactics. you can't win a war like that here currently, so just switch to grass roots organization and take it from the ground level up. you can make a hell of a lot more change in your community than you can with a big demonstration in washington d.c. _that's_ where the revolution begins.


Exactly Washington didn't start the revolution, a bunch of tea hating people in Boston did.


----------



## ped

Rich land owners did really. So nothing really new under the sun......


----------



## Pheonix

You want to know what the revolutionary soldiers turned farmers did when they were screwed out of their land by the greedy?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shays'_Rebellion

First step in masterminding a revolution is learning from history.


----------



## Thoreau

have you heard about spain getting a lower credit rating?
it begun, the last stage of the fall of the monetary union, the boat is about to flipover for good, not sure whether it would be good or bad, better start spending my cash


----------



## Violante

We are hypnotized by everything from the television to the internet, and all that lies between. We as a nation are the most brainwashed sociopaths in the world. Our culture is white culture. We make our way through life only by the suggestions of others, until its too late for our generation. Hopefully the next one is less impressionable, or our generation gets a lot more pissed. Wake up assholes, we're not dreaming, this is real life.


----------



## ped

^ Before TV it was priests and other scoungrels. Before that it was the tribal elders. It's not something new. It's much more fundemental than simply mass media. Which is only exploiting what is already there. That's how governments have always become so effectively powerful. They don't waste time in a futile attempt to change millions of years of evolution, they simply take advantage of it.

Look at something like the Rainbow Gathering as a microcosm. On one hand it takes a clinical approach of pure anarchism; live and let live. And it goes out of its way to exemplify this notion on the surface. On the other hand you see sort of bizarre forms of fascism lurking between the lines. Hippy governement i.e. group politics. It impossess an arrest on the individuals true nature and thus subjects must find outlets in off-handed ways such as the obnoxious unsolicited and smugly over-simplified "hippy wisdom," strange passive-aggression and retaliation, black and white thinking (us versus them), cultural elitism, etc. These are nothing more than symptoms of repressed aggression instinct. They believe they have overcome such base instincts by smoking weed daily, meditating and colored crystals when in fact they simply go to extreme lengths of ultimately self-oppression for conformities sake. You even see Jungian psycho-social dynamics where things like A-camp and Death Camp brilliantly exemplify their collective shadow selves. The deluded hippy thinks alcohol itself causes the aggression when in reality the alcohol simply acts as an inhibition release allowing what is really there to come out without filter. Severe and harsh judge-martyr archetypes where everyone else is feigning inclusivity and personal respect. The more they put on the act the bigger and louder their shadow grows.

This supposed liberated utopia ironically becomes proto-fascist in a sense through its comically infantile attempt of an ideal society. Which really is what all totalitarian governments original aims were. Same with religious societies too. And just like religion it is merely an elaborate form of political correctness. Of behaviour modification through a super-ego ethos. It's there to make a society function through utter bullshit.

My point is that we have the world we have today not by some grand conspiracy perse, but more because it is the natural manifestation of where we are as a species.


----------



## Teko

ped said:


> ^ Before TV it was priests and other scoungrels. Before that it was the tribal elders. It's not something new. It's much more fundemental than simply mass media. Which is only exploiting what is already there. That's how governments have always become so effectively powerful. They don't waste time in a futile attempt to change millions of years of evolution, they simply take advantage of it.
> 
> Look at something like the Rainbow Gathering as a microcosm. On one hand it takes a clinical approach of pure anarchism; live and let live. And it goes out of its way to exemplify this notion on the surface. On the other hand you see sort of bizarre forms of fascism lurking between the lines. Hippy governement i.e. group politics. It impossess an arrest on the individuals true nature and thus subjects must find outlets in off-handed ways such as the obnoxious unsolicited and smugly over-simplified "hippy wisdom," strange passive-aggression and retaliation, black and white thinking (us versus them), cultural elitism, etc. These are nothing more than symptoms of repressed aggression instinct. They believe they have overcome such base instincts by smoking weed daily, meditating and colored crystals when in fact they simply go to extreme lengths of ultimately self-oppression for conformities sake. You even see Jungian psycho-social dynamics where things like A-camp and Death Camp brilliantly exemplify their collective shadow selves. The deluded hippy thinks alcohol itself causes the aggression when in reality the alcohol simply acts as an inhibition release allowing what is really there to come out without filter. Severe and harsh judge-martyr archetypes where everyone else is feigning inclusivity and personal respect. The more they put on the act the bigger and louder their shadow grows.
> 
> This supposed liberated utopia ironically becomes proto-fascist in a sense through its comically infantile attempt of an ideal society. Which really is what all totalitarian governments original aims were. Same with religious societies too. And just like religion it is merely an elaborate form of political correctness. Of behaviour modification through a super-ego ethos. It's there to make a society function through utter bullshit.
> 
> My point is that we have the world we have today not by some grand conspiracy perse, but more because it is the natural manifestation of where we are as a species.


 
First I like what you said, but specifically what are you saying? That despite even pure intentions( IE Rainbow) that it is doomed due to biological programming? That humanity will just do it themselves? If that is what you are saying, then I have to disagree with you completely. Natural selection in the sense of morality can and will weed out those who want to control, power, what ever you need to call it. Tribes have done it for years without any government to step in.


----------



## Pheonix

Teko said:


> Natural selection in the sense of morality can and will weed out those who want to control, power, what ever you need to call it.


 
I disagree, I think those that want power and control will use a deranged sense of morality to control the masses. Civilization destroyed natural selection in humans, we no longer breed our most strongest warriors and wisest elders with the most beautiful maidens instead we're breeding twiddle-dee with twiddle-dumb to produce more stupid, ignorant offspring that are even easier to control. The human race is devolving back into monkeys.


----------



## ped

It doesn't have to go as far as the will to power, just simply the rejection of chaos. A want for a more peacful, ordered or practical society. That's my point of the rainbow gatherings. As Pheonix said control will come through collective morality. The meta-government. Traditionally few people have ever wanted or effectively executed any real power. It is the breeding masses that call for law and order. Aristole's democratic conundrum. (mob rule)


----------



## Deleted member 2626

AIM american indian movement


----------



## billyriot

As much as I would like for a clash with "the government", it would end in a bloody failure; mostly due to, but not limited to, an obvious lack of resources. What I would like to do though, is revolt against the concept of government, in it's modern context.

Unfortunately radical change, as far as what we would like to shoot for, takes more planning than any one of us would like for; but that's the reality of it. Without the proper course of action, you could potentially end up another locked away (or dead) 'enemy combatant/terrorist angry at freedom-loving Americans', so with that just toss this "revolution" aside. To bring about change, work from the ground up. People won't jump on board with you if all they see is violent opposition; if you get people to understand that they are an essential piece to the puzzle, and not just affected by the changing agendas, then you'll help people to understand that you aren't just another "@narchi$t!!1!".

As much as I used to never understand the expression as a kid, or better yet refuse to acknowledge: "knowledge is power". And with that knowledge comes understanding. Understand the consequences of what you can and are able to do, then apply accordingly. And for the love of god, don't go fucking looting!


----------



## Mankini

Now imagine a few dozen of these. Coups are not difficult.


----------

